# CAZ - BHP deal?



## tarnor (23 November 2005)

Was hoping for a quick trade on this one towards close yesterday.. then got caught in the halt... unbelievable rise the last few days.. Things hotting up for the RIO/CAZ dispute



> MICHAEL WEIR
> 
> Interests associated with Andrew Forrest are rumoured to have grabbed a major stake in Cazaly Resources as the iron ore hopeful stitched up a deal with BHP Billiton over the disputed Shovelanna project.
> 
> ...





http://thewest.com.au/20051123/business/tw-business-home-sto132782.html


----------



## pussycat2005 (27 November 2005)

I hold made over 50% in two days..
bought back in at 1.44 now its blue skys or the tar! 
but quietly confident

people on other forums are saying it will open anywhere between 1.50 or $3.oo once it starts trading.

Frankly, according to the Australian on the weekend.... Rio doesnt stand a chance.


----------



## tarnor (27 November 2005)

Yeah looks like a winner to me.. knew nothing when i got in but after researching things a bit i'd say where looking at a huge week! unless theirs some unexpected nasty surprises..

Lots of great press in the papers over the weekend.. I think most punters will be familiar with this one now.. Shares very tightly held.. Not sure about the target prices that are being passed around but I sure as hell don't want to sell to early,,

A few other ironore plays are hot atm..  The CAZ attention is certaintly going to help.. also the AQD letter of intent with RIO..   IOH going to new highs and will likely attract more attention this week.  looks like a great week ahead..



> Cazaly pegs Rio out to dry
> Robin Bromby
> November 26, 2005
> 
> ...




One of the more bullish articles...


----------



## pussycat2005 (28 November 2005)

aqd looks interesting but it is being sold off too fast.... great open.... though


----------



## Kauri (1 December 2005)

In The West Australian today...
*Cazaly could end in costly tears*...
         Resources minister Carpenter warns that the decision may not go their way, and investors should be careful...

         mmmm.... I wonder just what he is saying


----------



## RichKid (1 December 2005)

Kauri said:
			
		

> In The West Australian today...
> *Cazaly could end in costly tears*...
> Resources minister Carpenter warns that the decision may not go their way, and investors should be careful...
> 
> mmmm.... I wonder just what he is saying



If he said that it wouldn't be a surprise as we all know how big RIO is and how much influence they have out there...but then again this issue is out in the open and whatever happens it could be a scandal, might do a deal of some sort....great article btw on the tenements.


----------



## tarnor (1 December 2005)

Well this hasn't been the best trade for me made a profit (slipped in at 1.50 before TH) but watched alot of it slip away, few good trades on the way down but was out late yesterday when i saw all the negative press coming out on google..  

The comments by the ministers have really spooked punters as well as cazaly relaxed view on things if they don't bump out RIO.. I still believe CAZ is odds on to retain the tenement but the decision is a while yet.. will let the dust settle.. should be plenty of trading oportunities in the lead up to the decision though..

Always take your profits i guess when thiers huge rumours and facts.. watched them slip away as i was expecting a bounce after it came out of the halt at 2.40...  makes sense really... got alittle starry eyed i'm afraid..  lessons learned
cheers


----------



## georgee (16 December 2005)

CAZ-----Increase in volume and price this morning.....up 15.5c to 1.13 so far (1055am)


----------

